# Clenbuterol Uk



## spaliftrky (10 mo ago)

I have a layer of stubborn fat no matter how hard I try I can't lose to reveal my abs

Anyone know a trusted site or is selling Clenbuterol so that I can burn the fat?


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Have you tried CLA, it's a good fat burner and Optimum Nutrition's is highly rated.

May save you having to use Clen. There is also the other human Asthma drug Salbutamol which I gather you can get in pill form, possibly 4mcg. Don't think it is as harsh as Clen, but your body can build up a tolerance to it's effects fairly quickly and users then increase the dose, which is certainly not recommended. For what it is worth, I don't recommend either.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

I've edited above as I got the dosage wrong. In addition Salbutamol is a human asthma drug normally in inhalers. In addition I have never taken these drugs and only read about them. Take note of others that may post!


----------



## spaliftrky (10 mo ago)

Brian Multigym said:


> Have you tried CLA, it's a good fat burner and Optimum Nutrition's is highly rated.
> 
> May save you having to use Clen. There is also the other Asthma drug Salbutamol which I gather you can get in pill form, possibly 4mg. Don't think it is as harsh as Clen, but your body can build up a tolerance to it's effects fairly quickly and users then increase the dose, which is certainly not recommended. For what it is worth, I don't recommend either.


Ideally I would like to use Clenbuterol as it's more aggressive, do you know where to find Clenbuterol or Salbutamol?


----------



## Davemp (Feb 4, 2020)

Most of the much covered labs on here stock clen pal


----------



## spaliftrky (10 mo ago)

what do you mean


----------



## Davemp (Feb 4, 2020)

Check which labs are being recommended pal, you will find what you are looking for


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

spaliftrky said:


> Ideally I would like to use Clenbuterol as it's more aggressive, do you know where to find Clenbuterol or Salbutamol?


Sorry mate I don't, check what Davemp has said. Just look in the steroid section and Labs that are recommended.


----------



## Jamming (Aug 8, 2012)

"A lot of stubborn fat" for the vast majority of people the last place they will burn fat is around their midrif and abs area.

Clen is an awful drug and barely worth the sides especially if you are not competing. What is your bodyfat %? If its anything in excess of 12%....then instead of clen you need a consistent calorific deficit until you burn the fat and get your abs showing.


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

spaliftrky said:


> I have a layer of stubborn fat no matter how hard I try I can't lose to reveal my abs
> 
> Anyone know a trusted site or is selling Clenbuterol so that I can burn the fat?


Can you post a pic of your physique so I can quantify the level of bullshit I’m hearing please?


----------



## Godwin (Dec 21, 2021)

Sustanation79 said:


> Can you post a pic of your *bloods* so I can quantify the level of bullshit I’m hearing please?


Fixed that for you mate.


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

Godwin said:


> Fixed that for you mate.


Don’t fix my posts ya fanny I didn’t mean bloods in any way shape or form, I had 11% bf and abs with a serum testosterone of 10 so don’t pull that shit on me.


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

Godwin said:


> Fixed that for you mate.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Sustanation79 said:


> Don’t fix my posts ya fanny I didn’t mean bloods in any way shape or form, I had 11% bf and abs with a serum testosterone of 10 so don’t pull that shit on me.


Yes but you're so damn hardcore, aren't you. Morally and physically superior to everyone else. 

OP clen sucks, try it if you like but remember no amount of fat loss is worth feeling like poop all day.

If you truly have stubborn fat Yohimbine might be a more tollerable solution.


----------



## Whey2Anabolic (Sep 24, 2019)

You just need to drop more food and add more cardio, clen isn't going to do very very little when it comes to reducing body fat


----------



## Godwin (Dec 21, 2021)

Sustanation79 said:


> Don’t fix my posts ya fanny I didn’t mean bloods in any way shape or form, I had 11% bf and abs with a serum testosterone of 10 so don’t pull that shit on me.


Serum testosterone of 10!? Abs... 11%.. teach us your ways oh mighty Sustanation79


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

Godwin said:


> Serum testosterone of 10!? Abs... 11%.. teach us your ways oh mighty Sustanation79


I felt like death warmed up, wasn’t healthy but I’m fed up of these melons with 20% BF asking for cutting drugs when what they really need is a calorie deficit and cardio.


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

Godwin said:


> Serum testosterone of 10!? Abs... 11%.. teach us your ways oh mighty Sustanation79


Ps ya fanny don’t come on here talking to me like bungle out of rainbow.


----------



## Godwin (Dec 21, 2021)

Sustanation79 said:


> I felt like death warmed up, wasn’t healthy but I’m fed up of these melons with 20% BF asking for cutting drugs when what they really need is a calorie deficit and cardio.


Yeah how dare they you tell them coach.


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

Godwin said:


> Yeah how dare they you tell them coach.


Taught ya everything ya know Godwin, I’m Your Hillbilly Jim.


----------

